# naturally concieved siblings?



## gillana (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm not sure if I;ve posted this in the right place being new to the site... forgive me if it's in the wrong place, but I'm desperately trying to find other women who have had naturally concieved children before they went on to have a further child by egg donation.  We already have a beautiful 5 year old miracle child, but unfortuantely I have got to the age where my own eggs just won;t do it anymore, and we are high up on a waiting list for a donar egg.  I keep having wobblings however, and get haunted by the fear that my new child won;'t 'match up' to our first.  Has anyone out there had the same experience they could share with us?

Many thanks


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Gillana,

I cant answer from experience as such - I have one daughter (aged 15), and we are going for our 2nd attempt at egg donation in January. I should imagine for anyone having a second child its natural to worry that they won't love the second as much as the first, maybe its just that when its donor eggs, you have to ask yourself all sorts of difficult questions to reach the decision to go ahead, and so it feels more of a worry. I have been worrying that the donor child will be more like me than my DD, and she will feel left out, which is daft....cant win!!    

I hope you find a donor soon,

Rachel xx


----------



## kimmycoo36 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi Gilliana... I have 2 biological children and am embarking on donated eggs very soon... The donor is my sister and I sometimes worry that I might not love/care for the child in the way I love my own children... I do think am being silly too. I truly understand where your coming from hun ...

Good Luck and I really hope you find a donor soon... (Have u got sisters at all?)

Lv Kim xxx  *


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, have a 5 yo DS conceived naturally, and DE twins with a close friend as donor. I can honestly say that I have no twinges or qualms or odd feelings at all.

I can imagine that if a woman had no biological child, it would be hard to move past occasionally mourning that loss, but for someone who already has their genes expressed in their first child, I fele as if the move to DE is simpler than it would be otherwise..

PM me if you like (or see my blog)

xxxx


----------

